# suburban gas furnaces



## Guest (Apr 12, 2006)

can anyone help me my furnace will not say lit. it fire's up but goes out after about 10 seconds after tree try's it give in it does not have a pilot light but spark ignition.......


----------



## 97932 (Mar 2, 2006)

What sort of fire is it and does it have a thermo coupler?

Peter


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2006)

hi peter it is a suburban not sure of the modle could be any of the following ....sf-20 sf-25 sf-30 or sf -35 and yes it does have a t/coupler
dave


----------



## CLS (Jul 25, 2005)

Waggler i had a similar problem with my water heater , after much messing around it was found to be the circuit board , bought one of ebay usa......second hand £20 inc. p&p.......hope this helps


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2006)

hi qe2.i was thinking the same myself and looked on a us site they were 338 dollers.never thought of ebay ...but i woulden't by last weeks paper of them. a bit of a gamble a secondhand one!!! ive got one for sale now lol.
dave


----------



## 97932 (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi Dave
If you can whip the circuit board out a good tv repair shop should be able to repair re solder it for you and give all your relay connections a clean and a tap Qe2 is right most problems with boilers are electrical

Peter


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2006)

hi peter.. i will try that,mind you i have already given it a decent TAP..lol
dave


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

wogga said:


> If you can whip the circuit board out a good tv repair shop should be able to repair re solder it for you and give all your relay connections a clean and a tap


  That's quite true. I repaired my Generator control board myself. I had the furnace control board repaired by a general Radio/TV Technician. Saves a fortune. :wink:


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi wagler 
I had a similar problem with the fridge, I checked the furnace and both had the same ignition board, swapping them around proved the fridge board was faulty. It looked damp and I suspected water had gone into the encapsulated components. 
I took it indoors ( the board , not the fridge :lol: ), put it on a room heater for a few days to dry it out and hey presto it worked.. worth a try .. :wink:


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

ScotJimland said:


> hey presto it worked.. worth a try .. :wink:


  Not the same with the Genny board. A Resistor had a corroded connection.


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

wagler2bb said:


> can anyone help me my furnace will not say lit. it fire's up but goes out after about 10 seconds after tree try's it give in it does not have a pilot light but spark ignition.......


Try the sail switch. it's a common fault. The sail switch senses the airflow through the combustion chamber and then switches the gas on. Trouble is, they bung up with dust/hair etc. Usually just needs a good clean.


----------

